# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Jezusi vetem per shtëpinë së Izraelit apo per te gjithë njerëzit qe i besojnë?

## Gogi

Pershendetje,

 Se pari nuk e di a eshte vendi i duhur per te bere pyetje ne lidhje me Biblen ketu, mire nesenuk eshte vendi une pas pak do ta gjej pyetjen e shlyet  :rrotullo syte: .

  Pyetja eshte kjo:

  Feja e gruas kananease

(Mk 7, 24‑30)

21 Jezusi doli prej atij vendi e kaloi në krahinat e Tirit e të Sidonit. 22 Dhe, ja, një grua nga Kananeja, që kishte ardhur prej atyre anëve, filloi të bërtiste e të thoshte: Ki mëshirë për mua, o Zot, Biri i Davidit! Djalli po ma mundon tepër vajzën! 23 Por ai nuk iu përgjigj fare. Atëherë iu afruan nxënësit e tij e i thanë:

Bëja këtë nderë e të shkojë, sepse po bërtet pas nesh!

24 Ai u përgjigj:

Unë jam i dërguar vetëm te delet e humbura të shtëpisë së Izraelit.
 Cfar do te thot pika 24, se nuk e kam te cart ?

----------


## toni77_toni

> Pershendetje,
> 
>  Se pari nuk e di a eshte vendi i duhur per te bere pyetje ne lidhje me Biblen ketu, mire nesenuk eshte vendi une pas pak do ta gjej pyetjen e shlyet .
> 
>   Pyetja eshte kjo:
> 
>   Feja e gruas kananease
> 
> (Mk 7, 24‑30)
> ...


*Jezusi per te gjithë ata qe i besojnë dhe i drejtohen në lutje; "Më ndihmo,o Zot"*

*“Më ndihmo, o Zot!” i thotë gruaja kananease, ndersa në vazhdim Ungjilli na thotë se Krishti ti ketë thënë; “O grua, e madhe është feja jote! Le të bëhet ashtu si dëshiron!”

Në atë moment bija e saj u shërua.*


Të flet rreshti vet në vazhdim i nderuar dhe brenda këtij rreshti e ke pergjigjen shumë të kupturshme por ti at rresht ose nuk e verejte ose nuk deshte ta lexojsh fare, s'ka edhe aq rendësi, e rendësishme është se Jezusi e  sheroj pasi qe gruaja kananease kishte fe të madhe - i besoj dhe u perkul para Jezusit, gruaja  kananease nga besimi qe kishte në Krishtin ajo e thirri Krishtin në emer të pa krahasueshem; *"ZOT"!*  Rreshti në vijim na thotë se gruaja kananease të ketë thënë: *"Por ajo u afrua, u përkul thellë në nderim para tij e tha: “Më ndihmo, o Zot!” * Por si duke ky rresht nuk u verejt nga ty!

Shpresoj qe mos të perdoret Biblen pjesrisht por ashtu sikurse është, prandaj, po postoj origjinal rreshtin në vazhdim qe nuk e postove ti, kështu qe, mund të kuptoj secili sepse Jezusi në këta rreshta flet shumë mirë se, secili qe i beson sikurse gruaja kananease, qe perkulet para Krishtit dhe i drejtohet me lutjen; “Më ndihmo, o Zot!”, do të shpetohet 


*Mt 15; 21-28*

_24 Ai u përgjigj:

“Unë jam i dërguar vetëm te delet e humbura të shtëpisë së Izraelit.”

25 Por ajo u afrua, u përkul thellë në nderim para tij e tha:

“Më ndihmo, o Zot!”

26 Jezusi iu përgjigj:

“Nuk është mirë të marrësh bukën e fëmijëve e t’ua japësh këlyshëve të qenve.”

27 “Po, o Zot ‑ shtoi ajo ‑ se edhe këlyshët hanë dromcat që bien nga tryeza e zotërinjve të tyre.”

28 Atëherë Jezusi iu përgjigj:

“O grua, e madhe është feja jote! Le të bëhet ashtu si dëshiron!”

Në atë moment bija e saj u shërua._

----------


## ujkus

po pra po thelbi me sa kuptoj une dhe ceshtja eshte qe rruges beri ndonje mrekulli shefi po si destinacini kishta kwta cifute .te tjeret grijne sallate kot .
se eshte 144 mije qe do te mbeten en fund do te jene 12 mije per cdo fit hebre qe jane 12 fise te tilla pra te apokalipsi flas  .

te gjitha keto te thone qe eshte qe : 

bibla eshte modifiku me interesa te caktura nga cifutet , pasardhesit e pjetrit etj dhe ne te ka futje shume te cilat vetem drita brenda teje mund ti dalloje .

tema eshte e bukur dhe domethenese . historia eshter nje lesh te vertetash me rrena brenda dhe rrena me te verteta mbrena  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## torrkerry

> Pershendetje,
> 
>  Se pari nuk e di a eshte vendi i duhur per te bere pyetje ne lidhje me Biblen ketu, mire nesenuk eshte vendi une pas pak do ta gjej pyetjen e shlyet .
> 
>   Pyetja eshte kjo:
> 
>   Feja e gruas kananease
> 
> (Mk 7, 24‑30)
> ...


Ungjilli i Shen Markut u shkrua per te ungjillizuar *nje komunitet te krishtere qe u kthye nga paganizmi.* Ne kete Ungjill ka nje pjese, nje sekcion, (Mk 6,45-7,37) ne te cilen Ungjilltari shpjegon se *dashuria e Jezusit per te gjithe njerezit e shtyn ate qe te shkoj ne nje vend pagan per te ungjillizuar edhe paganet.* 
Me pare shpjegon qe besimi ne te *i shfajeson te gjithe njerezit*.Si edhe apostujt(6,45-56) si edhe te tjeret, te gjithe jane shfajesuar jo nga kiryerja e regulloreve se tradites, qe per kete mund te nderrohet (7,1-23), por nga besimi ne Krishtin. 

*Kur arriti ne kirahine e Gjenesaretit (6,53) e banuar krejt nga pagane. Jezusi
i sheroi te gjithe ata qe e preknin (Khs 6,56).dm.th beri te njejta gjera qe kishte bere ne Galile, ne krahinen e cifuteve.*
*Sherimi i vajzes se grues sirofeniciane dhe i shurdhmemecit provon vullnetin e Zotit te hapur ndaj te gjitheve. qe erdhi si shelbuesi i njerezimit mbare.*
Pse atehere Jezusi tha kete fjale: Unë jam i dërguar vetëm te delet e humbura të shtëpisë së Izraelit"?.
Ketu kemi hapesire e mundhsme per interpretime: ne kete menyre Jezusi ia ka  dhene mundesine grues qe ta shprehe ne nje menyre me te qarte besimin e saj, ate besim qe e ka shtyre Jezusi ta sheroje vajzen e saj.
Nje interpretim tjetrer mund te jete edhe ky. Per Jezusin nuk ka shume familje, shume shtepi te Zotit, por vetem nje...Pra te gjithe ata qe jane jashte kesaj shtepie jane "delet te humbura te shtepise se Israelit...Levi, Zake...Centurioni. gruaja, shurdhmemeci, paganet, cifutet, te krishtere, myslymanet...te gjithe jemi mekatare, askush nuk eshte i drejte e te gjithe kemi nevoje per hirin e Zotit per te hyre ne shtepine e Tij dhe per te banuar ne te.
Ndoshta interpretime tjere jane te mundshem, por duhet te jene gjithe ne perkim me vullnetin e Zotit qe do qe te gjithe te shelbohen.

Me nderime.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Kisha e lashte, qe nga viti 54. afersisht 14 vjet pas ngjalljes se Krishtit, por edhe me perpare e deshmon degjesen e vet ndaj vullnetit te Zotit, duke  e predikuar Ungjillin edhe paganeve...Shiko veprat e apostujve dhe keto dy deshmi te shen Palit.

             " Sepse, në qoftë se me gojë e dëshmon se Jezusi është Zot dhe në qoftë se në zemrën tënde e beson se Hyji e ka ngjallur prej të vdekurish, do të shëlbohesh.  Pra, për të fituar drejtësinë duhet të besosh në zemër e për të fituar shëlbimin duhet ta dëshmosh fenë me gojë.  Sepse, Shkrimi i shenjtë thotë: ‘Kush beson në Të nuk do të turpërohet.’
*Kështu, pra, nuk ka dallim mes hebreut e grekut: të gjithë kanë vetëm një Zot, të pasur kundrejt atyre që e thërrasin në ndihmë.*  Sepse:* ‘Kushdo ta thërrasë Emrin e Zotit, do të shëlbohet.’*

Rm 10,9vv

Prandaj, pranojeni njëri‑tjetrin në shoqëri sikurse Krishti ju pranoi ju për lavdinë e Hyjit.  *Pohoj se Krishti u shërbeu të rrethprerëve për arsye të besnikërisë së Hyjit, për t’i plotësuar premtimet e dhëna etërve  e që paganët ta lavdërojnë Hyjin për mëshirën e tij,* siç thotë Shkrimi i shenjtë:

‘Prandaj do të të lavdëroj ndër paganë
dhe do t’i këndoj këngë Emrit tënd!’

 Edhe përsëri thuhet:
Brohoritni, popuj paganë, bashkë me e tij!’

 E prapë:
‘Lëvdojeni Zotin, mbarë popujt paganë!
E lavdërofshin të gjitha kombet!’

 Përsëri Isaia thotë:
‘Do të shfaqet Pinjolli i Jeseut
i ngritur për të sunduar paganët;
në Të paganët do të shpresojnë.’

Rm 15, 8vv.

Por jane shume versetet e Bibles qe mesojne kete.

Me nderfime.

Torrkerry

----------


## Gogi

Faleminderit te gjitheve per mundimin qe moret per interpretime dhe gjykime mbi temen. Une thjesht e hapa temen per te mesuar dicka dhe jo me tendenca.

 Me respekt.

----------


## torrkerry

*ZOTI SHËLBUESI I TË GJITHËVE.*

Jahvehu nuk është vetëm Zoti i popullit, që e ka zgjedhur dhe për të cilin është mbret (1 Sam 8;12,12).
Jahvehu është Zoti, Zoti është emri i Hyjit: 
“E tani, çfarë kërkon Zoti, Hyji yt, prej teje? 
Kërkon që ta druash Zotin, Hyjin tënd, 
të ecësh udhëve të tija, ta duash 
e t’i shërbësh Zotit, Hyjit tënd...
Po Zotit, Hyjit tënd i përket qielli...
Zoti, Hyji juaj, është hyji i hyjve, 
Zoti i zotëruesve, Hyji i madh, i pushtetshëm, i tmerrshëm...” (lp 10,12-17).
“Lavdëroni Zotin, sepse është i mirë, 
sepse e amshueshme është dashuria e tij! 
Lavdëroni Hyjin e hyjnive, 
sepse e amsheshme është dashuria e tij!
Lavdëroni Zotin e zotave, 
sepse e amshueshme është dashuria e tij!” (Ps136, 1-3).

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

*SHPALLIA E VULLNETIT TE ZOTIT QE DO QE TE GJITHE NJEREZIT TE JENE SHELBUAR...*
Kur erdhi dita e Rrëshajëve, të gjithë ishin së bashku në të njëjtin vend. 
 Dhe, ja, papritmas, u ndie një ushtimë nga qielli si shungullimë e erës së fortë 
dhe e mbushi të gjithë shtëpinë, ku ata ishin. 
Atyre atëherë iu dukën gjuhë, si të ishin prej zjarri. 
Këto u ndanë e zunë vend nga një mbi secilin prej tyre. 
 Të gjithë u mbushën me Shpirtin Shenjt dhe filluan të flasin në gjuhë të ndryshme, 
ashtu si Shpirti Shenjt i shndriste të shpreheshin.

 Dhe asohere në Jerusalem banonin judenj, njerëz të përshpirtshëm,
 të ardhur prej të gjitha kombeve të botës. 
 Dhe, kur u dëgjua ajo ushtimë, ngarendi një shumicë e madhe dhe mbetën të habitur, 
sepse secili i dëgjonte duke folur në gjuhën e vet. 
 Të gjithë çuditeshin e mrekulloheshin dhe thoshin: 
“Këta njerëz që po flasin, a thua vallë nuk janë të gjithë galileas? 
 Po si atëherë secili prej nesh i dëgjon duke folur në gjuhën e vet amtare? 
 Partë, medë, elamitë, banorë të Mesopotamisë, të Judesë, të Kapadokisë, 
të Pontit e të Azisë, të Frigjisë e të Pamfilisë, të Egjiptit 
e të krahinave të Libisë rreth Cirenës, 
njerëz të ardhur nga Roma,  judenj e proselitë, kretas e arabë 
‑ të gjithë ne po i dëgjojmë duke shpallur veprat e madhërueshme të Hyjit 
në gjuhët tona amtare”.
 Të gjithë kishin mbetur të habitur e, të marrë mendsh, pyesnin njëri‑tjetrin:
 “Çfarë do të jetë kjo punë?” 
 Disa të tjerë, duke shpotitur, thoshin: “Janë dehur me musht!”.

Vap2,1vv.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

*THIRRJA E GJITHEMBARSHME, UNIVERSALE NE SHPETIM.*

"Ky Ungjill i Mbretërisë 
*do të shpallet në mbarë botën,* 
që kështu *të gjithë popujt* 
ta kenë provën e së vërtetës së zbuluar. 
Atëherë do të vijë mbarimi”.

Mt, 24,14.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

*Themelimi i Eukaristisë*


 Ndërsa po hanin, Jezusi mori bukën, i dha lavdi Hyjit, e theu, ua dha nxënësve të vet e tha:

“Merrni, hani: ky është trupi im!”

 Pastaj mori kelkun, u falënderua, ua dha e tha:

“Pini prej tij të gjithë, 28 sepse ky është gjaku im ‑ *gjaku i Besëlidhjes ‑ që do të derdhet për të gjithë në shpërblim të mëkateve.*  Unë po ju them: që tani nuk do të pi më kësi fryti hardhie deri atë ditë, kur, bashkë me ju, do të pi ‑ një verë të re ‑ në Mbretërinë e Atit tim.”
 Dhe, pasi kënduan himnin, dolën për të shkuar në Malin e Ullinjve.

Mt. 26,26vv.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

> Faleminderit te gjitheve per mundimin qe moret per interpretime dhe gjykime mbi temen. Une thjesht e hapa temen per te mesuar dicka dhe jo me tendenca.
> 
>  Me respekt.


Mirë!
Çdo herë që dikush pyet diçka dhe unë kërkoj ta ndihmoj me një përgjigje adekuate, në nivelin, jam unë që përparoj më shumë...duke përdorur ato njohuri që i kam si në një magazinë...
Faleminderit.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

*PALI APOSTULL I PAGANEVE.*

 E ata që janë diçka ‑ çka ata ishin dikur, unë s’i jap kësaj rëndësi ‑: 
Hyji nuk sheh kush është kush, 
këta njerëz me rëndësi në Kishë, 
kurrgjë nuk kërkuan të shtohet. 
 Por përkundrazi,* ata panë se më qe besuar predikimi i Ungjillit ndër paganë,*
pikërisht sikurse edhe Pjetrit ndër të rrethprerë ‑ 
pasi Ai që kishte vepruar në Pjetrin për apostullim ndër të rrethprerë, 
*po ashtu kishte vepruar
 edhe në mua për të mirën e paganëve* 
 dhe, duke njohur hirin që më qe dhënë, Jakobi, Kefa e Gjoni 
‑ që çmohen shtyllat e fesë ‑ 
na i shtrinë të djathtat e veta, 
mua dhe Barnabës, në shenjë të bashkësisë, 
*kështu që ne të shkonim ndër paganë 
e ata ndër të rrethprerë.*  Vetëm na porositën t’i kujtojmë të vobektët 
‑ gjë që jam kujdesuar ta bëj në mënyrë të veçantë.

Gal. 2,6vv.

----------


## torrkerry

*III. Kisha është katolike*

*ÇKA DO TË THOTË «KATOLIKE»?* 

	Fjala «katolike» do të thotë «universale» 
në kuptimin «sipas tërësisë» ose «sipas plotësisë». 
Kisha është katolike në një kuptim të dyfishtë.
Është katolike sepse në të është i pranishëm Krishti. 
«Aty ku është Krishti Jezus, aty është Kisha katolike». 
Në të qëndron plotësia e Trupit të Krishtit 
të bashkuar me Kreun  e tij, 
dhe nga kjo del se ajo merr prej tij 
«në formë të plotë dhe tërësore mjetet e shëlbimit»  
që ai ka dashur: 
rrëfim të fesë së drejtë dhe të plotë,
 jetë sakramentale të plotë 
dhe mbarështim të rregullt në trashëgimin apostolik. 
Kisha, në këtë vështrim themelor, 
ka qenë katolike ditën e Rrëshajëve  
dhe do të jetë gjithmonë, deri në ditën e Paruzisë.


Kat, 830.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

*HYJI AQ FORT E DESHI BOTEN...*

Vërtet, Hyji aq fort *e deshi botën*
sa që dha një të vetmin Birin e vet
kështu që, *secili që beson në të,
të mos birret,
por të ketë jetën e pasosur*.

 Në të vërtetë Hyji nuk e dërgoi Birin
*që ta dënojë botën,
por që bota të shpëtojë nëpër të.*
 Kush beson në të,
nuk dënohet,
ndërsa, kush nuk beson, ai është dënuar që tani,
pse nuk besoi
në Emrin e Njëlindurit, Birit të Hyjit.

 E gjykimi është ky:
Drita erdhi *në botë*,
por njerëzit më tepër deshën
errësirën se dritën,
sepse veprat i kishin të këqija.

Gj, 3,16vv

Torrkerry

----------


## sopra

Atëhere qenka kontradikt. Nje here thot per Izraelin e nje here per Botën mbarë.

E kam edhe nje pyetje, sa pagan, Jezusi ftoj ne besim ?

----------


## torrkerry

> Atëhere qenka kontradikt. Nje here thot per Izraelin e nje here per Botën mbarë.
> 
> E kam edhe nje pyetje, sa pagan, Jezusi ftoj ne besim ?


ge e botl


Nuk ka fare kontradikta: Izraeli eshte nje pjese e vogel te botes!

Shume!~ sigurisht jane me shume se hebrejt, deri tani.

Kur ai vepronte ne Palestine, me shume sesa mendon ti: Samaritania dhe banoret e qytetit se saj, Centurioni, Biri e tij, Centurioni qe ishte nen Kryqin, sirofeniciane dh bija e saj, banoret e Dekapolit, Gerasenet (Mk5, dhe Mk 6,53vv) sherimi i nje shurdhmemece (Mk 7,31vv)...Te gjithe paganet qe e takuan korpin mistik e Kristit qe eshte Kisha e qe filluan te besojne ne te...

Me nderime.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

*III. Kisha është katolike*

Ajo është katolike 
sepse është dërguar në mision nga Krishti 
*për mbarë gjininë njerëzore:* 
*Të gjithë njerëzit janë të thirrur* 
për të formuar Popullin e ri të Zotit. 
Prandaj ky Popull, 
duke mbetur një i vetëm dhe unik, 
*duhet të shtrihet në të gjithë botën 
dhe në të gjithë shekujt,* në mënyrë që të plotësohet 
qëllimi i vullnetit të Zotit, 
i cili në fillim ka krijuar natyrën njerëzore një të vetme, 
dhe më në fund do 
që t’i mbledhë së bashku të gjithë bijtë e vet, 
që ishin shpërndarë... 
Ky karakter me frymë universale 
që stolis Popullin e Zotit, 
është një dhuratë e vetë Zotit, 
dhe me anë të tij Kisha katolike, 
në mënyrë të efektshme 
dhe pa pushim, 
synon të grumbullojë të gjithë njerëzimin, 
me të gjitha të mirat e tija, 
me Krishtin si krye në bashkimin e Shpirtit të Tij .

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

ÇDO KISHË E VEÇANTË ËSHTË «KATOLIKE»

«Kisha e Krishtit është me të vërtetë e pranishme 
në të gjitha bashkësitë e ligjshme vendase të besimtarëve, 
të cilat, duke u bashkuar me barinjtë e vet, 
quhen edhe ato Kisha të Besëlidhjes së Re... 
Në to, me predikimin e Ungjillit të Krishtit, 
mblidhen besimtarët dhe kremtohet misteri i Darkës së Zotit... 
Në këto bashkësi, 
megjithëse shpeshherë të vogla dhe të varfra, 
ose që jetojnë të shpërndara, 
është i pranishëm Krishti, 
me fuqinë e të cilit mblidhet Kisha 
një e vetme, e shenjtë, katolike dhe apostolike».

kat 832.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

*ÇDO KISHË E VEÇANTË ËSHTË «KATOLIKE»*

Me fjalët «Kishë e veçantë,» 
që është ipeshkvia (dioqeza ose eparkia), 
kuptohet një bashkësi besimtarësh të krishterë 
të bashkuar në fe dhe në sakramente 
me ipeshkvin e tyre të shuguruar në trashëgiminë apostolike.   
Këto Kisha të veçanta janë 
«formuar sipas përngjasimit të Kishës universale»; 
në to dhe duke u nisur nga ato 
«ekziston një Kishë katolike e vetme dhe unike» .

kat. 833.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

*ÇDO KISHË E VEÇANTË ËSHTË «KATOLIKE»* 

Kishat e veçanta janë plotësisht katolike 
nga bashkimi me njërën prej tyre:
 Kishën e Romës, 
«që është në krye të dashurisë vëllazërore».  
«Kurdoherë ka qenë e nevojshme 
që *çdo Kishë, domethënë besimtarët e çdo vendi*,
 t’i drejtohej Kishës romake, 
për hir të parësisë së saj të shenjtë» . 
«Në të vërtetë, 
nga zbritja e Fjalës së Mishëruar ndër ne, 
të gjitha Kishat e krishtera, 
*të shpërndara në çdo vend*, 
e kanë mbajtur dhe e mbajnë Kishën e madhe 
që është këtu (në Romë) 
si bazë dhe themel unik,
 sepse, sipas premtimeve të Shëlbuesit, 
dyert e ferrit nuk kanë mundur ta mposhtin kurrë».

kat 834.

Torrkerry

----------

